# Tanz Westside Action Training Starts!



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Well time to start a new journal I suppose! I am now one week into a completely new approach to training for me and I feel fcking battered. I am having a bash at a very beginners type of Westside typey stuff and Martin B has very kindly assisted me with putting together a routine to get me started. Hit seems it may be a bit hit and miss to begin with but these things usually are so no real panic there. The goal is to compete in a PL meet in March.

*Upper DE*

(warmups not included)

Bench

50kg x 3 x 8

Dips x 10 x 3

Lat PD's 150lb x 8 x 3

Shoulder Press 60kg x 10 x 3

Lying Tri Rotating Extension thingies 25lb x 8 x 3

6 sets bi's....coz I want HUGE arms.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Cool I picked the right time to pop in then ! ...will follow [only coz you're like a well famous person on radio and stuff now ;-)] good stuff burd xx


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Tis showbiz darrrrrrrrlink ;0)


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Gd stuff! Sub deffo for this


----------



## julesm (May 18, 2008)

is PG partaking in this type of training?

good luck


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

all the best ranna tan tan


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Good luck with this Tan. I'll be seeing you in a couple of weeks when Pscarb comes up next


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Thanks chaps!

Jules - I am on my own with this one. PG will be getting ready for the Grand Prix in March.

Rack - look forward to it mate! Just look for tha fat burd ;0)

The original plan was to train Lower Max E today but I will decide later on whether I will change it to tomorrow to get an extra days rest.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

have you any recent pics tan, the last ones of you i seen you where hitting a front double bi, very good size


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Most recent!

Fat, happy and strongish!


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

your a strongen and you dont look fat at all


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Ha....kinda cuddly ;0)


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Nice pulling Tan:thumbup1:


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

ElfinTan said:


> Most recent!
> 
> Fat, happy and strongish!


V strong, impressive!!!

I would concentrate on technique, your bum raises before the bar leaves floor making lockout v hard. You need to push knees out and arch lower back harder to stay more upright, yours is pretty much stiff leg rounded back dead, get the form nailed and with your obvious brute strengtth deadlift will be huge!!!

Wont find better sumo dead technique than this:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Dig said:


> V strong, impressive!!!
> 
> I would concentrate on technique, your bum raises before the bar leaves floor making lockout v hard. You need to push knees out and arch lower back harder to stay more upright, yours is pretty much stiff leg rounded back dead, get the form nailed and with your obvious brute strengtth deadlift will be huge!!!
> 
> Wont find better sumo dead technique than this:


Cheers for the advice. In my very humble defence this was my 1st deadlifting for about a year (if not longer...see vid of deadlift for reps challenge) and very 1st time sumo so there is very much room for improvement. Sumo definitely 'feels' more of a natural movement for my levers and I am working on hip flexibility which at the moment is shoite. I hit a brick wall with traditional stance and although still pretty strong they were VERY backy....so onwards and upwards as they say!


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

great liftin tan strong as .


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

I'll try and keep an eye out as you go


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

martin brown said:


> I'll try and keep an eye out as you go


I had intended to train yesterday but felt an extra days rest was required.

ME Lower

Deads

60kg x 5

80kg x 5

100kg x 5

120kg x 3

140kg x 1

145kg x 1

150kg x 1 - New PB

152.5 - fail

Box Squats - suited

60kg x 5

70kg x 5

80kg x 5,4

GHR - 8,7,7

Reverse Hypers - 15/15/15 (need to add ankle weights to this)

Lying Ham Curls 40lb x 8 x 3

6 sets Abs (heavy cable crunches & medicine ball floor crunches)

The squat suit I used is too big(size 44), I also have a size 36 on a borrowsy so will keep trying to pour myself into it. How do one know what size suit? I know they are VERY tight but how do you now when you are fighting a losing battle? Last time I tried to get into the 36 Fat Pete was stood on a box trying to bounce me in the fecker and we did give up after about 5 mins of no movement....but tremendous amounts of laughter! Mostly mine!


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Welcome back to the fray mukks :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Ak_88 said:


> Welcome back to the fray mukks :thumb:


Hope ya haven't missed me too much? ;0)


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Great stuff tan! Good work on the pb


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Thanks mate!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Upper ME! (warmups not included)

BB Bench to board (technically not a board but a 5" styrofoam block held in place under my jumper)

70kg x 3 x 8

Rack Press

40kg x 8 x 3

Low Pulley Row

90lb x 8, 100lb x 8 x 2

Incline Pec Dec

60lb x 8 x 3

Rear Delts (reverse pecdec)

50lb x 8 x 3

Side Laterals

30lb x 8 x 3

Floor Tri Extension Thingies

30lb x 8,6,6

Kind of getting into the swing of things now. Do wish I had someone to train with but Mr G is there for any spotting of just general encouragement shouting. It has also become apparent that I need some good stretching so I have swapped some Dr WooWoo sessions for some stretching sessions so has my WooWoo client expands his mind hopefully I will be able to expand the ROM in places never thought possible lol!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Ok managed to pour myself into the size 36 with much hufting and shufting from Mr George and hang the straps over the dip bars and just danglling off them ala baby bouncer style....the dastardly thing went on but not 'all the way' and the hem was doing some serious cutting into the thighs.....REALLY didn't like this suit and fcking cacked meself when I tried to squat in it, it just didn't feel right. I have tried suit squatting before with the larger suit that was tighter when I was a tad larger and I really could feel the difference it was making but this time ALL I could think about was the hole the seems felts like the were ripping in my legs and that it was way to tight around the hips which would not have been an issue had I been able to pull the suit right up another 4/5" so that crotch was actually in croth position and not halfway down my thigh!!!!! This suit is a Titan (blue). Kind of put a dampner on training because I could wait to get the fcking thing off!!!!

Box Squat

60kg x 3,3,3,3

70kg x 3,3,3,3,3,3

Suit came soooooooooo off!

Rack Pulls

100kg x 8

140kg x 8,8,8

Good Mornings on Squat Machine

50kg x 10,10,10

Walking Lunges

22ish kg bar x 50

The next mission is to get a suit that is better for me, my size, measurements and lifting style so I have time to get used to it before I compete. So out of all the suppiers who is the one you would recommend to assist me in this endeavour? Not the suit that fits YOU best because that really is irrelevent but I am interested in a supplier that is interested in getting their customers the best suit for their purposes.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Looks like I have missed a fair bit......this powerlifting lark seems to suit you weird that you being all prim and proper...

I will be making my monthly trip up to the George gym this coming week on Wednesday so look forward to seeing yourself and Mr G......


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> Looks like I have missed a fair bit......this powerlifting lark seems to suit you weird that you being all prim and proper...
> 
> I will be making my monthly trip up to the George gym this coming week on Wednesday so look forward to seeing yourself and Mr G......


I know....I am finding it a bit difficult to fit in with my ever so precious nature ;0)

Look forward to seeing you! xxx


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

ElfinTan said:


> Hope ya haven't missed me too much? ;0)


Not 'too' much, but good to have ya's back all the same


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)




----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Ok bit of catch up here!

Sunday

ME Upper

Bench 50kg x 3 x 8

Dips 10 x 3

Standing BB Press 30kg x 10, 35kg x 8,6

BB Curls 22kg,27kg,32kg x 10

DB Hammers 30lb x 8 x 3

Lying Rolling Tri Extensions 25lb x 8 x 2

Mon

ME Lower

Deads

60/100kg x 5

120kg x 3

140kg x 1

150kg x 1,1,1,1

Box Squats

60kg x 6 x 4

Leg Press

145kg,195,245,295kg x 10

GHR - 8 x 3

Reverse Hypers 10 x 3 with 10kg ankle weights

Lying Ham Curl - 40lb x 8,8,5

Abs

Pretty chuffed with the deads and can definitely feel the improvement on this lift even after a couple of weeks. I am also happy with the way things are going on bench, the new groove is now coming more naturally and feels right, squat however I feel I have made no progress or non that I have been able to put to the test and notice. I think the tight suit fcked with my head a bit much as I had planned to squat that day but really didn't have the confidence to so switched to the box. I need to put my squatting to the test so next ME day I will do them and see what we can get out of em.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Good stuff tan! I feel for you regarding the squat suit, still getting use to mine but am getting there, you will get use to it and dont be scared cus it can be a bit daunting at first.

I suppose learning cues like sit back, chest up look up knees out, simple cues like that will help for you to get use to the suit and more time in the suit as well, working from half suit and then up to full suit etc.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

I think I need to find one that fits me correctly and I can actually feel the benefit of regardless of the discomfort. The one I used last week had non of this, all it did was bite into my thighs around the seems, it didn't pull right up so there was no getting my knees out as the was no movement at the hips and I am squatting wider stance and still want to go wider so I can get low enough for my stupid femurs plus I am sumo'ing and want the suit to be for both lifts. There is no way I could have kept that one on for a full meet!


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

ElfinTan said:


> I think I need to find one that fits me correctly and I can actually feel the benefit of regardless of the discomfort. The one I used last week had non of this, all it did was bite into my thighs around the seems, it didn't pull right up so there was no getting my knees out as the was no movement at the hips and I am squatting wider stance and still want to go wider so I can get low enough for my stupid femurs plus I am sumo'ing and want the suit to be for both lifts. There is no way I could have kept that one on for a full meet!


Ah yeh in that case its just a suit issue then! Im the same I have a suit for both lifts as I pull sumo too, whats the suit you are using now? there are a few suits that are suited for sumo deadlifting as well as wider stance squatting, martin prob will know more but im sure I can give you a few suggestions if you need it, im not as experienced tho lool


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

The b*tch suit is Titan Centurion NXG! Any pointers in the right direction from ya's is fab!

I used a bigger suit last year that was then tight (is no longer which means added size and different shape) and I could feel digging into the suit and using it when doing the lift. I wasn't super tight by any means but for a 1st time is was pretty suitable i thought and I got my PB squat of 140 for 2 reps. I could really feel how the suit was working even though it pinched and I was bruised lol. It is now massive on my though and I can wear trackies under it!


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

ElfinTan said:


> The b*tch suit is Titan Centurion NXG! Any pointers in the right direction from ya's is fab!
> 
> I used a bigger suit last year that was then tight (is no longer which means added size and different shape) and I could feel digging into the suit and using it when doing the lift. I wasn't super tight by any means but for a 1st time is was pretty suitable i thought and I got my PB squat of 140 for 2 reps. I could really feel how the suit was working even though it pinched and I was bruised lol. It is now massive on my though and I can wear trackies under it!


Sent you a msg on fb, you might just be in luck


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'll be seeing you later Tan


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Merat said:


> Sent you a msg on fb, you might just be in luck


You are a diamond chap!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

RACK said:


> I'll be seeing you later Tan


Top stuff! What time you planning on getting here?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I should have got there for 430 but the traffic nearly made me cry....

Was really good to see you and Mr Gorge again and massive thanks for lettin us train there, I love the place and will be back in Jan.

PS, I proimise I didn't leave any Yorkshire germs in there


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

RACK said:


> I should have got there for 430 but the traffic nearly made me cry....
> 
> Was really good to see you and Mr Gorge again and massive thanks for lettin us train there, I love the place and will be back in Jan.
> 
> PS, I proimise I didn't leave any Yorkshire germs in there


Yeah it was shame that we didn't get a chance to have a wee chat so hopefully next time and you know you are always welcome for some posing practice too....just better when it's a tad warmer than sub zero tho lol!

Our Salford germs are 'wellard' ;0) x


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

hahaha!!!! The temp won't matter to Paul, I'm sure he jsut likes stripping me off in your gym, at least this time I looked better than the last


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

The best thing is no one looks twice here they are that used to it!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Upper ME

BB Bench

Bar x 15

40kg x 10

50kg x 5

60kg x 5

70kg x 3

75kg x 1

80kg x 1 x 5

Close Grip Rack Press

40kg x 8 x 4

Hammer Row - Using wide D handle

100kg x 8 x 3

Long Rope Rear Delts

20lb x 8ish x 3

Light Strict Behind Neck Pulls Downs

40lb x 8 x 3

Reverse PecDeck

40lb x 8 x 2

Lying Roling Tri Extensions

25lb x 8 x 3


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Good work!! Excellent benching


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

It felt good, paused at the bottom and lifted on Mr G's call. I lost my line a wee bit on a couple, I think the brain was eager to rack it so concentrated a bit more and then was ok. My technique can be MUCH improved but as discussed with Mr G today I really need to get around folk what 'can' because at the moment I am really winging it with 3 of the most technical lifts that there are lol. Also correct usgae of suits/shirts etc, this is stuff way beyond our field of expertise and is a whole different ball game.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

DE Lower

Squats

Bar x quite a few

30kg x 10

40kg x 10

60kg x 2 x 10

Rack Pulls

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

140kg x 10 x 3

Super Setted the above with some heavy aductor machine

WIDE stance Rom Deads with DB's - not locking out

55lbers x 10 x 3

Hypers x15 x 2

Abs 6 sets - machine crumches and incline medicine ball stuff.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Upper DE - warm up not included

Bench

50kg x 3 x 8 - took my hands as wide as the rack would allow me today.

Dips

3 x 10

Lat PD's

135lb/150lb/165lb x 8

Dumbell Shoulder Press - pretty **** at these.

35lb x 10

45lb x 8/10

6 sets bi's - DB and EZ Bar

Questions for comp lifters....what kind of squat rack is generally used in comp?


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Good work tan! 

To answer your question, it depends on the fed, if its BPC they use a monolift which you can just take it out and dont have to walk out with it, in other feds such as gbpf they use squat stands where your expected to walk out with it.

Edit: having said that in BPC you can walk out with it if you want, you just have to let the spotters know.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Merat said:


> Good work tan!
> 
> To answer your question, it depends on the fed, if its BPC they use a monolift which you can just take it out and dont have to walk out with it, in other feds such as gbpf they use squat stands where your expected to walk out with it.
> 
> Edit: having said that in BPC you can walk out with it if you want, you just have to let the spotters know.


I am pretty certain that I will be with the BPC. Is lifting from the mono much different if you are used to walking out? I would actually prefer the mono as my mental 'weak link' when it gets heavy is worrying about walking out and getting my feet right. The thought of just being able to get under the bar and not having to faff is very appealing. The bummer is I don't know anywhere with a mono lol!


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

ElfinTan said:


> I am pretty certain that I will be with the BPC. Is lifting from the mono much different if you are used to walking out? I would actually prefer the mono as my mental 'weak link' when it gets heavy is worrying about walking out and getting my feet right. The thought of just being able to get under the bar and not having to faff is very appealing. The bummer is I don't know anywhere with a mono lol!


Well you could say theres more advantage with the mono, because you can set yourself up like foot position etc, unrack it and squat, so less energy is being used this way as your not walking it out.

It does help having a go with the mono before you compete just to get the feel of it, could always do take outs on a rack with pins set high? so just un rack it from a high pin setting and stand with it? Just an idea though havnt personally tried it.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

I could always ask Santa for one?


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

ElfinTan said:


> I could always ask Santa for one?


lool, wonder if he could fit it in his sled :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

We have a sled he could borrow lol


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

For today lower ME I had decided to see where I am at with my squat as I haven't really pushed to 1rep max since I did my PB last year with Fat Pete which was the 1st time I had tried a suit so off we went today......and jolly pleased I was by the end too! I just crept up slowly because I really had no idea where I am at and took good rest between the singles.

Lower ME

Bar x lots

40kg x 10

60kg x 10

100kg x 5

110kg x 3

120kg x 1

130kg x 1

140kg x 1 - match PB Filmed as were the subsequent sets!

120kg x 1

110kg x 1

100kg x 3

Deficit Deads (using 15/10kg plates)

70kg x 8 x 3

Lying Ham Curls

40lb x 8 x 3

GHR With Swiss Ball - works surprisingly well!

3 x 8-10

Abs & Stretching

I have to say I am really chuffed with the squats. They felt quite different, strong and confident, no backyness, everything kind of 'set'! There was a wee struggle with the 140 half way up but I cam out of the hole pretty sweet I think (will post vid when I have time to upload then download lol). This has gone well to getting a bit of confidence back on the squat as it still holds a fear factor for me but this can be worked on as that is in the mind and we have ways to deal with that!


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Nice work :thumb:

Tried out those GHR's with the swiss ball as per PG's latest vid, didn't feel much different doing them but once I stood up my hammies felt bolloxed, definitely a keeper


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Nice one tan, strong stuff!!! Doing really great for the amount of time youve started, going to be a monster by febuary!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

AK - They were my invention but I will let him take credit for them ;0) I was really surprised how well they work!

Ratty - I am really enjoying the training and I can actually feel the improvement over such a short period, not just in strength but also technique. I have no idea what the ladies in my weight class lift and really it doesn't matter because you can only do what you can do.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Merat said:


> lool, wonder if he could fit it in his sled :lol:


I have spoken to a man that 'may just be able to'....he does not go the the name of Santa but by that of Willy Bob and he makes 'stuff' for us!


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

ElfinTan said:


> AK - They were my invention but I will let him take credit for them ;0) I was really surprised how well they work!
> 
> Ratty - I am really enjoying the training and I can actually feel the improvement over such a short period, not just in strength but also technique. I have no idea what the ladies in my weight class lift and really it doesn't matter because you can only do what you can do.





ElfinTan said:


> I have spoken to a man that 'may just be able to'....he does not go the the name of Santa but by that of Willy Bob and he makes 'stuff' for us!


Its good that your enjoying it tan, you deff have the right attitude and mindset for it, not to mention the strength 

Glad you found somone who can do that for you! Actually could be a great investment for the gym in the long haul, could even start a powerlifting club or somthing bring a new avenue of lifters into the gym, having a monolift is deff appealing for members.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Because of where is will be there would be a weight limit on it.....probably around 200kg so it wouldn't be any good for real big lifts but it would be a start. Willy Bob makes some sh*t hot stuff for us that lasts forever so whatever he comes up with will be top. Only down side is the height won't be adjustable which I presume most are but it's no skin off my nose as it will be built to my spec :0) Happy days!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Upper ME

Floor Press

Bar x a good few

40kg x 8

50kg x 8

55kg x 5

60kg x 3

65kg x 1

70kg x 1

75kg x 1

65kg x 1

55kg x 1

PEC (incline) SS Rear Delts

8/8/8 each

SALPD's SS Tri Press

8/8/8 each

DB Row

3 x 8 (45/55/60lb)

DB Shoulders Press 25lb x 10 x 2

Thats me done til Mon! The next couple of days will be spent cooking heaps of loveliness!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Not particularly feeling tickertyboo so just went through the motions.

Lower DE

Deads

80kg x 2 x 10

Leg Press

145kg x 15 x 3

Single Leg Curls

30lb x 8 x 3

Single Leg Hypers

10 x 3

BP must be rock bottom as was dizzy after each 2 reps of deads....proper tunnel stuff which is a sure fire indication. Bloody viruses!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Upper DE

Bench

55kg x 3 x 8

Dips

3x10

Lat PD's

150lb x 8 x 3

Low Pulley Rows

70lb x 8 x 3

BB Curls

27kg x 10 x 3

Preacher Curls

30lb x 8 x 3

Iso Press

60kg x 8 x 3

DB Rolling Extensions

25lb x 10 x 3


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

ooh got up to page 4 chickie - those reverse hypers are really really painful ...do the job though dont they ! ....will read the rest in a bit but nice to see your new regime is suiting you. Suits sounds horrific pmsl x


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

I have to say I am not keen on the reverse hypers....really hurt my pelvis digging into the pad. Suits are not as much fun as I am hoping they will be eventually lol. I have a new one donated to try out later this week.....oh joy lol!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

ElfinTan said:


> I have to say I am not keen on the reverse hypers....really hurt my pelvis digging into the pad. Suits are not as much fun as I am hoping they will be eventually lol. I have a new one donated to try out later this week.....oh joy lol!


yes even with the old off season padding I find !!! god knows how it will feel when winter suit has been shed ...what's the benefits of the suits - go on, tell a complete pl ignoramus ...presumably you lift completely differently when wearing them ...and heavier ...???


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Trainings looking good tan, and yes suits are.....intresting


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Ratty - interesting is one word lol!

Jem - think giant romper suits made of stainless steel.......or at least that's what they feel like. The material has NO give in it and really does NOT want to bend but is forced to do so if you put a fcking heavy weight on it but it will do it's utmost to return to non bent state at the earliest opportunity as so by assists the lift. Squat suits make you walk like you have had your hips fused and shirts make you look like a simpleton frankenstein....all frightfully flattering!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

ElfinTan said:


> Ratty - interesting is one word lol!
> 
> Jem - think giant romper suits made of stainless steel.......or at least that's what they feel like. The material has NO give in it and really does NOT want to bend but is forced to do so if you put a fcking heavy weight on it but it will do it's utmost to return to non bent state at the earliest opportunity as so by assists the lift. Squat suits make you walk like you have had your hips fused and shirts make you look like a simpleton frankenstein....all frightfully flattering!


sound like torture to me ! erm good luck with that then pmsl


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

It is apparently 'fun';0)


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Took a few days off last week because we were doing short hours...and I could!

Lower ME

Deadlift

60kg x 10

80kg x 8

100kg x 5

120kg x 3

130kg x 1

140kg x 1

150kg x 1

155kg x fail - got it up off the floor and stuck at me knees.

140kg x 1

120kg x 1

Stiff legged Deads

100kg x 10,10,8

Lying Ham Curls

40lb x 8 x 3

Single Leg Hypers

2 x 8 each leg

Abs - 3sets - cables & incline med ball

15 min stretching

TPB chewed my hands up today for some reason. I think I have found my weak link in my deadlift @ about 5-6" off the floor. This is where I failed on the 155kg and it was a sticky part of the 150kg, getting up off the floor wasn't a problem and once past the sticky the locking out felt pretty strong too. Should I now practice lifting off 6" blocks to work on this OR do I need to go lower and improve the explosiveness of the drive off the floor? Advice would be much welcomed...anyone????? I still feel I am kinda winging it but making progress which then makes me think with a bit of expert guidence I could wing it a bit less and improve even more! Al well Rome wasn't built in a day and all that!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

*Upper ME*

*Press to 5" board* (ala styrofoam)

Bar x a good few

30kg x a few more

40kg x 10

50kg x 8

60kg x 5

70kg x 3

80kg x 1

85kg x 1

90kg x 1

95kg x 1 (PB)

100kg Fail (on the neg)

60kg x 5

*Dip*s 10/10/8

*
Hang Clean Press*

30kg x 8 x 2

*Press*

30kg x 8

*Lat PD's*

150lb x 8 x 3

*DB Rows*

55lb x 8

70lb x 8 x 2

Today was by far the heaviest I have taken off the rack, felt and pressed. I am more confident that my 100kg goal is actually doable. Left wrist is still iffy with tendonitis but this is an ongoing problem that I just have to deal with. Pleased with progress in such a short space of time. Happy days!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

*Lower DE*

*
Box Squats*

Warm Up Sets x4

60kg x 2 x 10

*Leg Press*

Wide High Stance

145kgx15x4

*Sumo SLDL With DB*

45lbers x 10 x 3 - all partial

*Stab Ball GHR's*

2 x failure

6 sets Abs - 3x Medicine Ball 3 x Heavy RC

I have chucked in some cardio purely for vanity....someone got me a muffin top for Christmas ;0)


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

ElfinTan said:


> *Lower DE*
> 
> *
> Box Squats*
> ...


LMAO ! haha I love it - tan doing cardio for vanity sake ...whatever next? ...what is this eh - slimmers world


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

PMSL - I wonder how many points I could add for Max deadlifts??????? A milkyway's worth? ;0)


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Well I have been powerlifting deflowered and I am no longer a bench shirt virgin Mr Darcy!

A jolly fine chap from the PL bunch at t'other Olympic Gym came to train with me this evening bearing gifts of bench shirts, advice and a whole lot of fun. I warmed up with some normal bench whilst Chris did close grip until we got close to my max and he had finished his sets and then we jiggled and pulled and shoved me into one suit which it was decided was too loose although it did not feel so to me.....then we jiggled, pulled, punched, pulled some more and squishe dme into a suit 2 sizes smaller....and yes this one was fcking tight! Very strange feeling and not altogether pleasant but not quite as unpleasant as I had thought. We did some benching to 3 board and it was all even stranger and boarding painful....but bearable. Didn't do anything silly, just got up to 80kg 2 board, heard a few intercostals crack a couple of times and then called it a day for a 1st session. Then carried on and did other stuff and it was a really enjoyable session as I haven't trained with anyone for what seems like AGES.

I have also decided I will be doing the Feb BPC qualifier, Mr G will be 3 weeks out from the Grand Prix so neither use nor ornament so road trip with a few other lifters and I can't wait. The trick will be to keep weight under 75kg! Cardio for purpose AND vanity now.......where is the Slimming World meet?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

nice one Tan......be up to see you at the end of the month (26th) be good to catch up with you and Paul....


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> nice one Tan......be up to see you at the end of the month (26th) be good to catch up with you and Paul....


Super! The rate Mr G is coming in at is just ridiculous....he just thinks about dieting and get lean...it's madness and I could dislike him very quickly if he wasn't such a great hot water bottle!


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Ha good stuff tan, I know chris hes a good lad, ill be in competing in the feb comp, so I'll see you then!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Merat said:


> Ha good stuff tan, I know chris hes a good lad, ill be in competing in the feb comp, so I'll see you then!


He broke me ffs lol!!!!!! Or to be more precise the fcking shirt did!

Training today was a disaster! Pec was sore and with each set of squats just got worse and worse, I cut my losses at 120kg and am now resigned to the fact that if I want to do the qualifier I will have to take a spoonful of my own medicine and REST until it is repaired. It hurts, breathing, sniffing, coughing and don't even mention a sneeze. Rather annoying BUT not the end of the world


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Ok two weeks rest and 1st couple of sessions back tell me we are rocking and rolling again! I am pretty sure I have done some sort of damage to an intercostal or popped a rib but the rest and lots of ice have meant damage limitation. Managed a good squat session on Friday and finished with a strong 120kg for 3 and today benching in a slightly bigger shirt got a new PB of 90kg. The plan for the qualifier is just to get a score on the board, nothing crazy, nice steady lifts. All I have to do is stay under 75kg. All good!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

ElfinTan said:


> Ok two weeks rest and 1st couple of sessions back tell me we are rocking and rolling again! I am pretty sure I have done some sort of damage to an intercostal or popped a rib but the rest and lots of ice have meant damage limitation. Managed a good squat session on Friday and finished with a strong 120kg for 3 and today benching in a slightly bigger shirt got a new PB of 90kg. The plan for the qualifier is just to get a score on the board, nothing crazy, nice steady lifts. All I have to do is stay under 75kg. All good!


Yo slim - at my new place - the blokes are all doing a slimming world weight loss comp - seriously FPMSL - made me think of you ....they are allowed 15 sins hahaha - oh and the main basis of the diet ...NO MEAT LMFAO - fcuking joke !

PLing...it's fascinating stuff tan - do you think you have found your niche here ? sounds bloody painful though ...dont think it's for me haha..although I can imagine the buzz you must get from it. Had a chance to have any PL sessions with Emma lately? Will be looking out to see how you do in the Feb comp - my best wishes and hugs are with you as always - yer a star  See you at the GP then - and yes I will have me phone ready for a pic with you and mr G [are you perchance bringing cakes LOL] xx


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Congrats on the PB Tan but ouchie on the rib / intercostal!! Sounds like the two weeks off sorted you out nicely!

Are you guys around wednesday 9th or 16th? Conscious time is moving on so want to get up and see you ASAP Tan (and I'm paranoid I'm going to break the statue lol!).


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

damaged ribs hurt like a mofo, i have broken many ribs during sparring and you never realise how much you rest on your ribs when you sleep 

Hope it settles down, nowt you can really do for it sadly.

Hope you're ok tan, hopefully get my AR5E up to OG in the spring! Last time paul saw me i was 14 weeks out from a show that was 6 weeks away PMSL.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Em - I am really enjoying training...it's always been about training for me and that is the part I enjoy most. I was advised against the big compounds when I decided I wanted to compete (avoid thick waist) and I missed them like mad so now there isn't that side of things it's just lifting end of. The mad thing is I have made some great gains and am kind of kicking myself for faffing about. One thing I have learned is that whatever you choose to do the will always be 'politics' even in strength sports but it is just less 'precious'. The most refreshing thing was the 'just remember to eat and keep your strength up' feedback I got from the PL lifting guys when they found out I had hurt myself lol. My 1st comp will tell me if this is my niche! On the cake front.....I doubt it but I may just order one in for Mr G's birthday which is on the Saturday at the GP.

Chunkster- I have one word on the rib front 'sneezing' WTF????? You now you are welcome up any time and we enjoy your company x I take it you will bee at the GP?

Nothing major today training, just a wee bit of shoulders and bi's. I was supposed to be squatting with Chris but he is coming on Friday instead so just jiggled training around a bit.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

sneezing, even laughing 

i remember having a sneezing fit due to hayfever in the summer and hugging myself to try and dampen the effect lol!!

thank you 

i will indeed be at the BGP, working in the press pit doing play-by-plays and interviews, would love to interview PG for 5 mins if thats ok with him?


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Yeah that would be fine, just say where...i will pm you my mobile and then it will be easier to sort something out. We will be arriving teatime on Friday afternoon.

Superduper squatting session with Mr Glover.

Bar x lots

60kg x 10

80kg x 8

100kg x 5

120kg x 3

120kg x 1 with KW

140kg x 1

150kg x 1 PB

160kg x 1 PB

Jolly happy and added 20kg onto previous PB.

WIDE SLDL of sleepers

12kg KB 4 x 10-15

Lying Ham Curls

30lb x 10

40lb x 8,8,6

Stab Ball GHR

4 x 8-10

Am well chuffed with the squats today.

Happy days!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Upper DE

Flat BB Bench - not including warm up

50kg x 3 x 8

Dips

3 x 8

Single Cable Press Down with V bar

50lb x 3

Standing Lat PD's with D Bar

135lb x 8 x 4

Low Cable Row - wide bar

60lb x 12 x 3

SALPD's

30lb x 10 x 3

Shoulder Machine Press

40lb x 10

60lb x 10

80lb x 8

Tendinitis in left wrist is back so lots of icing this evening. I need to book hotel for comp too.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Day of the Dead!

60kg x 8

80kg x 5

100kg x 5

120kg x3

140kg x 1

150kg x 1

160kg x 1 - new PB

Wide Stance Hack Slide

Sledge x 10 x 3

Single Leg Ham Curls

30lb x 8 x 3

Single Leg Hypers

8 x 3

Abs - cables - incline with medicine ball - roman chair- 3 sets each ca 6-10 reps

Extremely happy with the deadlift! Only 5kg up....but up it is!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Upper ME

BENCH

Bar x quite a few

30kg x a few more

40kg x 8

50kg x 6

60kg x 5

70kg x 3

80kg x 1

90kg x 1

100kg x total fck up.....note to self do NOT decide to take a different grip on your heaviest lift.

95kg x 1 new PB.....this was a battle but the bar kept moving in the right direction and got the fecker locked out.

Incline Pec Dec

48kb x 8 x 3

Rack Press

30kg x 10

40kg x 8

50kg x 8

BB Shoulder press

30kg x 8 x 3

Face Pulls

90lb x 8 x 3

6 sets for biceps - bb and db curls.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Squatting today was pretty much fcking pants. I lost focus for several reasons but the lesson has been learned and it will not be repeated. Big lifts need full attention.

Finished on two singles at 150kg....1st one almost failed but I yelled at spotter to leave me and he did and I got the fecker up. 2nd one may have been a tad shy. I will put the video up in a bit. I need now to see what it is I can take from today and then move on. Focus - perfect lift EVERY time!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Last Max Deads today and I have my game plan for next week. All good!


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

ElfinTan said:


> Last Max Deads today and I have my game plan for next week. All good!


Really looking forward to it!!! Just restin up myself till then, if I could compete tomorow I would lool


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Merat said:


> Really looking forward to it!!! Just restin up myself till then, if I could compete tomorow I would lool


It's gonna be great! I am bringing my camera so we'll make sure we get plenty of pics and film the lifts x


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

ElfinTan said:


> It's gonna be great! I am bringing my camera so we'll make sure we get plenty of pics and film the lifts x


Niiice! Be good to get some pics n footage


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Will bring lappy too so can download them right away. Bring a dongle with you x We will always find a spare pair of hands to film! It's point and click lol


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

I am officially a powerlifter with a total 410kg 150/100/160.

And this is only the beginning!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Awesome lifts Tan, saw this on FB yesterday. MASSIVE well done!!!!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Cheers mate!


----------

